# gewicht rahmen cube reaction



## TobiTenerife (3. August 2008)

hallo,

ganz kuerze frage: weiss jemand das genaue gewicht von dem cube reaction rahmen? habe noch nix gefunden, vielleicht hat schonmal einer nach gewogen oder so. ueberlege mein bike mit diesen rahmen bischen leichter zu machen.

danke und gruss,
tobi


----------



## Wavesound2345 (3. August 2008)

1200 gr. so wie ich gelesen habe!!!


DERE WAVE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (4. August 2008)

Im Leben nicht. Der liegt so bei 1500-1600.


----------



## momgarbe (4. August 2008)

meiner wog 1599g in large


----------



## Wavesound2345 (4. August 2008)

Wie gesagt nachgelesen und nicht selbst gewogen.
Hier hab ichs her: http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/product_info.php/products_id/1088


DERE WAVE


----------



## Jaypeare (4. August 2008)

Vielleicht in kleinster Rahmengröße ohne Lack und Schrauben und nachdem man stundenlang diverse Chargen nach einem besonders leichten Exemplar durchsucht hat .

Soweit ich weiß hatte der Reaction noch nie den Ruf, ultraleicht zu sein, dafür stabil. 1200g wäre selbst für einen Scandiumrahmen sehr leicht, geschweige denn für einen aus 7005er Alu. Ich glaube mal als offizielle Gewichtsangabe von Cube 1450g in Größe M eloxiert gelesen zu haben. Auch dieser Wert galt als eher optimistisch...

Der Reaction ist ein sehr guter Rahmen, aber keine gute Basis für Leichtbaurekorde.


----------



## nikerider (5. August 2008)

Naja, meine hatte so ziemlich genau 1500g in 16"

Wenn ich das Rad aber mal wieder zerlege werd ich ihn nochmal auf die Waage legen. Also ultraleicht ist er auf keinen Fall, robust, naja ich hab schon einen gekillt, und das mit 50kilo

Aber trotzdem ein geiler Rahmen, ich hoffe der neue hält

Lg Sven


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. August 2008)

1200gr.... looool mein elite hpc hat in 20zoll 1260


----------



## [email protected] (5. August 2008)

hab vor zwei wochen ein reaction aufgebaut! 
der rahmen in 18" hat genau 1510g gewogen!

lg Ben


----------



## Wavesound2345 (8. August 2008)

Wie gesagt nur gelesen .

@TobiTenerife: Welches ist denn der aktuelle Rahmen in deinem Bike und was wiegt der ??? 


DERE WAVE


----------



## phreak007 (14. August 2008)

Mein schwarz eloxierter Reaction Rahmen von 2005 hat in 20'' mit Schaltauge genau 1556 g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiTenerife (15. August 2008)

dank euch fuer die schnellen antworten

@ wave, habe mir damals nen cube ldt one gekauft und es langsam bischen getunt. brauche was haltbares da bin ich mit dem cube gut dabei. allerdings wiegt das rad ne tonne. ich glaube der rahmen liegt bei ueber 2,3 kilo. jetzt will ich das bike halt abspecken, bischen leichterer rahmen und laufraeder, allerdings was fuer mein mickriges budget. muss nix ultra leichtes sein (mach ich eh nur kaputt), markenfixiert bin ich auch nicht. mir stach halt der rahmen ins auge, gut sieht er ja aus und das zu nem vernuenftugen preis. naja mal sehen.

gruss der tobi


----------

